# Parameter für startx - wie übergeben, wenn KDM genutzt wird?

## schachti

Ich nutze KDM, da ich nicht bei jedem Start das lästige startx ausführen möchte. Nun taucht jedoch die Frage auf, an welcher Stelle ich Parameter angeben kann, die dem startx Befehl angehängt werden? Konkret möchte ich, dass

```

startx -- -ignoreABI

```

ausgeführt wird (weil ich den NVidia binary driver mit dem neuen X.org nutzen möchte). Hat jemand einen Tipp?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ein Alias in bashrc könnte evtl helfen.

Aber wo man Parameter findet konnte ich auch noch nicht herausfinden.

(Ich will und wollte KDM immer auf :1 starten lassen)

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

'riecht' zwar ziemlich nach Gebastel (on-the-fly-Änderungen von kdmrc) aber evtl. hilft das hier weiter

http://blog.256bit.org/archives/370-X-Server-mit-unterschiedlicher-Konfiguration-beim-Booten-auswaehlen.html

----------

## schachti

ok, ich hätte mir das einfacher vorgestellt - da warte ich lieber noch die paar Tage, bis der neue NVidia-Treiber erscheint. Die sollten sich mal ein Vorbild an AMD nehmen.

----------

## mastacloak

Hallo,

meines Erachtens kann man die Startparameter für den X-Server unmittelbar in der

```
/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
```

vornehmen. (Version 3.5 entsprechend ersetzen)

```

# Core config for local displays

[X-:*-Core]

...

# The command line to start the X-server, without display number and VT spec.

# This string is subject to word splitting.

# Default is "/usr/bin/X -br"

ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br

# Additional arguments for the X-servers for local sessions.

# This string is subject to word splitting.

# Default is ""

ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp

...

```

Da sollte es doch genügen bei "ServerArgsLocal" die Option "-ignoreABI" einzufügen.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Ich will und wollte KDM immer auf :1 starten lassen)
> 
> 

 

Nützt da eventuell die Option "StaticServers" im Abschnitt "General" was?

```
[General]

...

# List of permanent displays. Displays with a hostname are foreign. A display

# class may be specified separated by an underscore.

# Default is ":0"

StaticServers=:0

# List of on-demand displays. See StaticServers for syntax.

# Default is ""

ReserveServers=:1,:2,:3

...

```

Gruß

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb, einfach das -ignoreABI in die Datei /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc mit eintragen:

```
ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -ignoreABI
```

so läuft das hier bei mir seit dem Update auf xorg-server-1.4  :Smile: 

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> (Ich will und wollte KDM immer auf :1 starten lassen)
> ...

 

Nö. Das geht irgendwie nicht.

Zum Verständnis: Ich habe X laufen.

Darein lade ich dann DISPLAY=:0 Xgl :1 -screen 1080x900 

Nun möchte ich in dieses :1 KDM laden...

Tobi

----------

